# Betta auctions and shows?



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

School's almost over (just ten more school days) and I've decided that I really, really want to go see if there are any betta shows and auctions around Atlanta Georgia during the summer. Do any of you just so happen to know if or when there will be any in Georgia?


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

any in texas?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

there are beta shows and auctions?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

King betta: I love the fish in your avatar. Where'd you get him?

betta novice: Yes, there are, just like there are dog shows, cat shows, horse shows, etc. But, betta shows aren't that well known of.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

JKfish.. Unfortunately you missed the show in GA. It was put on by Georgia Betta Breeders Association (GBBA) on May 1 in Perry, GA (a bit of a drive from Atlanta but worth it). It was the first betta show in GA ever! 

I'm not sure if we'll be doing another show yet or not. If your at all interested I encourage you to join GBBA. We have meetings every other month at various member's homes around Atlanta. Our next meeting will be in July. To join go here: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/GeorgiaBettaholics/ Click join and fill out the form. Our President Dick Houston will contact you to get your info :-D. If you join you can be a part in deciding if we hold a show again next year 

Just in case you were interested here are some pictures I took at the show.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=42174


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

D: Oh, that's too bad  

I'm not sure I'd be able to join and do, expecially considering the fact my mom doesn't exactly support the hobby I'm getting into, and driving me to random places >.> But, it sounds really cool, and I think there should definately be another show next year.

And your pictures and bettas are awesome ^_^ . The betta your mom got is beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I'm spawning him this June to the female I bought. If you want I can let you know when the fry are going to be available. My prices will be really low :-D

Its too bad you can't join. But at the meeting I'll be sure to let everyone know that there are people who are interested in us having a show again next season!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

That'd be awesome. The only problem is I still have to convince my mom to let me get my/my little brother's current betta fish out of the tiny 1/2 gallon tank he's in, and into a 20 gallon I plan on buying  But, my goal is to get him a 20 gallon tank by the end of the summer, so if I succeed, I'll be really interested.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds good. If everything goes according to plan the babies should be ready to go to new homes around mid-August.


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

i got him on aquabid.com he should be on his way real soon. i'm actually looking at a female for him right now.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

1fish2fish: that's great

King Betta: cool. good luck finding him the perfect lady ^^


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I had no idea there were betta shows and such! That's so cool, although I guarantee they don't have anything like that around where I live..Nothing cool ever happens here. I could start my own, of course, but I only know one other member from this board who lives relatively close..Everyone else I know just thinks I'm crazy for obsessing over bettas!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can look up local clubs on the ibcbettas.org site. Look under chapters to find affiliated groups in your area.

Unless you live near a large city it probably is going to involve some driving to join groups like this. I have to drive 4 hours from college to my parents house and then another 2 hours from there to ATL to go to GBBA meetings... but I think its worth it. Especially if you want to breed.. it really helps to be able to talk to people who can mentor you and offer advise.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very cool


----------

